

Blogger libel judgement due today. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://jackofkent.blogspot.com/2010/05/dave-osler-libel-decision-due-tomorrow.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Judgement now in - entire claim dismiss as abuse of process. A huge win for
bloggers everywhere!

